# Cruze shaking while idling... is mechanic diagnosis right?



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

1.8 Or 1.4 Engine? 
Mileage? 
Pic of melted engine cap


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Lexie said:


> Hi my 2014 Cruze recently started shaking while idling and when I give it gas, it hesitates and jolts..
> I took it to Kost Auto and Tire and they told me that the engine cap is melted and the engine isn’t getting the air it needs... they want to replace the engine lid and do an engine flush for $500..
> I’ve been looking online for similar situations, but haven’t come across any. Does this seem reasonable?


Do you have this in writing? It sounds like BS. Engine cap is melted? Engine lid? Engine flush?

Maybe you've paraphrased their verbiage? If you have these actual words on paper, I'm thinking, show it to a local TV consumer advocate. 

About the only thing that makes sense is the price, $500, which isn't cheap, but doesn't sound too far fetched, _if_ the car gets fixed.

Doug

.


----------



## Lexie (Oct 8, 2020)

plano-doug said:


> Do you have this in writing? It sounds like BS. Engine cap is melted? Engine lid? Engine flush?
> 
> Maybe you've paraphrased their verbiage? If you have these actual words on paper, I'm thinking, show it to a local TV consumer advocate.
> 
> ...


That’s all paraphrased.. they didn’t give me anything in writing.
After looking online more and checking out my engine, it seems like it may be a problem with the pcv valve. Maybe that’s what the mechanic was saying, but thought he’d dumb it down for me.


----------



## Lexie (Oct 8, 2020)

yt400pmd said:


> 1.8 Or 1.4 Engine?
> Mileage?
> Pic of melted engine cap


1.4 engine I believe. Around 78,000 miles. And I don’t have any pics at the moment, but nothing looks melted.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's your idle rpm?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Do not pay for this repair.

Go to a Chevy dealer and ask them to give you a second opinion. N202299080 - Special Coverage is a warranty on your car that will fix the PCV for free.

Even if it's not the same warranty item, you are getting a second opinion on the issue.

If you ever have to pay for repair on your vehicle, ask the shop "Do you guarantee this will fix the issue?". If they say something like "We want to try this part to see if it fixes it" - walk away. That means they were not able to diagnose the problem and are just going to put parts on hoping it will fix it. Many shops do this, including dealers. _You do not want to pay for them to test parts._

You also always need to ask "Which part of this repair is recommended and which part is required?". Often times shops will throw in additional repairs that are not needed but make it sound like they are part of the issue. Like if you have a hole in the radiator they may include replacing radiator hoses, water pump, etc even though none of that has to do with a hole in the radiator. When you are paying for high priced repairs and parts I recommend you do only the minimal required to fix the issue. There are a few cases where labor to get to some parts are so intensive that you might as well do preventative maintenance while it's all torn apart to save you in the future, especially if you plan on keeping the car for a long time, but that is few and far between (timing chains, etc). However, most situations are not like this, so it's safe to say "no" as a default position on optional repairs unless you know for certain.


----------

